

Show HN: drive-db: A Google spreadsheet database - franciscop
https://github.com/FranciscoP/drive-db

======
eddyparkinson
Also a simple spreadsheet API:
[https://assembly.com/gridspree](https://assembly.com/gridspree)

The two look to have a lot in common.

------
fiatjaf
This is great and awesome.

~~~
franciscop
Thank you so much. Please note that it's being developed right now, so few
changes are expected. Also if you think there's something that can be
improved, please say so. I have just updated it in github and created
documentation.md

